# Brightest sight out there



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I think the HHA is pretty darn bright, but just to supplement it I added a light for low light situations.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

The axcel for sure is very bright


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

spot hogg


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

Montana Black Gold sights to me seem to be the brightest to me.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Have a good look at the trophy taker heartbreaker sight. My girl shoots one and it is a killer.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Grand Slam said:


> ....what make/model is the brightest sight....


????
you mean brightest fiber? or transparent-clear lens? or...what was a question again?


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Montana Black Gold !


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Axcel Armortech for me, never had a problem in any low light situation


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Sureloc is the brightest sight I have seen. With the round light that drops down on the pins.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

on any sight or scope you can replace the fiber, mostly the upgrades worth the penny...I like to protect them with a teflon sleeve...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1543234
I have tried these and these but just got recently some fiber sizes from sureloc and lately they've got great fiber


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

HHA by far. No light needed.


----------

